# Huion GT 190 Drawing Tablet Monitor Not Working



## gleep (Nov 26, 2015)

So I recently just bought a cheapo drawing tablet that acts as a monitor so you can draw more efficiently, but (I'm not a very good computer guy) I've tried plugging all the plugs in, but the monitor itself wont turn on. It either says "no signal" or "no cable". I've plugged the power plug into a wall socket and the other end into the device, the USB cable into my PC's USB, and the VGA cable (that thing that also screws on both sides) into the VGA slot of my monitor. The pen works fine on the tablet and I can use it like a mouse, but I can't see anything on the tablet's monitor. I've tried installing the drivers but nothing still. I really don't know what to do :\ Any help would be much appreciated, thank you.

Image of the plugs in my tablet:

View image: 20151126 131420

Image of my monitor plugs:

View image: 20151126 131549


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I've not used one, but based on your comments, it's connected wrong. Monitor ports are not outputs. You would connect the tablet to a video output of the computer, not to the monitor.


----------



## gleep (Nov 26, 2015)

...but i dont have any sort of slot that the plug can go into on my PC :\


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

It connects just like a monitor, and likely gets configured as a second monitor in Windows. If you don't have two video ports on the computer, then you are pretty much out of luck. You can either replace your current monitor with the tablet, or not use it.


----------

